
Centralized quarantine, not just lockdowns, may be required to control Covid-19 - taion
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-west-is-misinterpreting-wuhans-coronavirus-progressand-drawing-the-wrong-lessons-11585074966
======
pwg
No paywall: [http://archive.is/uAUyf](http://archive.is/uAUyf)

